# Custom painted lures



## Dmrman21 (Nov 18, 2013)

I was just wondering what types of paint is used on the custom lures. would like to try painting a couple


----------



## rmyers (May 21, 2017)

Dmrman21 said:


> I was just wondering what types of paint is used on the custom lures. would like to try painting a couple


look at jann's netcraft add on here


----------



## Meat-Man (Mar 30, 2014)

Createx - all types


----------



## Dmrman21 (Nov 18, 2013)

Thanks


----------

